# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Куда перечислять деньги на защиту Бхагават Гиты в Томске???

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Святые вайшнави и вайшнавы! Подскажите пож. Куда перечислять деньги на защиту Бхагават Гиты в Томске???

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Суд над Бхагавад-гитой. Сбор средств От кого    Новости московской общины вайшнавов <moskva@vioms.ru>

Суд над Бхагавад-Гитой

В связи с идущим в г Томске судебным процессом против «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть» и необходимостью затрат больших денежных средств (около 1 млн руб) на проведение экспертиз и исследовательских работ руководство ЦОСКР (Центр обществ сознания Кришны в России) приняло решение о создании Фонда защиты духовного наследия Шрилы Прабхупады.

Для сбора средств Фонда можно использовать расчетный счет Московского храма (реквизиты см ниже).

Получатель   Местная религиозная организация Московское общество сознания Кришны
ИНН\КПП7714035890/771401001
расч/счет40703810900100000021
Банк ОАО “Банк Москвы”, г. Москва
корр/счет30101810500000000219
БИК044525219

В платежных документах указывать следующее назначение платежа:
Добровольное пожертвование на осуществление уставной деятельности (НДС не облагается)

Другие (более простые возможности) перевода ваших пожертвований:
- Яндекс.Деньги номер счета410011148177089
- внести оплату за телефонный на номер8926-533-20-58

Если вы в Москве - можно сдавать пожертвования в Отдел приема пожертвований Московского храма «на Динамо»(8495) 739-43-80
Москва Ленинградский просп., владение 39

 В случае перевода или внесения пожертвований на счет МОСК (или другими указанными способами), просьба написать об этом пожертвовании по адресу bhg108@bk.ru- где указать:

1. от кого пожертвование (то, что указано в платежных документах, - ФИО или название организации)
2. от какого числа
3. размер пожертвования

Или сообщить об этом пожертвовании по телефону8903-976-54-46Булгаковой Елене

Это необходимо для учета ваших пожертвований.

Комитет по защите духовного наследия Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------

